# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ارجو الافادة عن شركة easy-forex  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## aalawee

شركة ايزي فوركس 
من يملك معلومات واقعية عنهم 
من جربهم 
من فتح حساب وتعامل معهم 
مارايكم بها 
ارجو الافادة للضرورة   http://www.****************/ar/  
جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## sam22

اخي الحبيب علاووي 
ما هي الاسباب التي دعتك للسؤال عن الشركة  
فالسبريد عالي 5 بيب
الشركة مقرها الرئيسي نبقوصيا القبرص وهذا امر خطير ......
هناك فروع في عدد من الدول ولكنه لا يجعل الشركة صاحبة مصداقية  
اذا كانت الرغبة بسبب الميتا تريدر فأخونا أبو شهيد يستخدم انتربانك اف اكس وهي شركة أقوى بكثير من هذه الشركة 
فتلك امريكية مرخصة السبريد 2 بيب 
حسب علمي هناك حسابات اسلامية  
فما رأيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aalawee

> اخي الحبيب علاووي 
> ما هي الاسباب التي دعتك للسؤال عن الشركة  
> فالسبريد عالي 5 بيب
> الشركة مقرها الرئيسي نبقوصيا القبرص وهذا امر خطير ......
> هناك فروع في عدد من الدول ولكنه لا يجعل الشركة صاحبة مصداقية  
> اذا كانت الرغبة بسبب الميتا تريدر فأخونا أبو شهيد يستخدم انتربانك اف اكس وهي شركة أقوى بكثير من هذه الشركة 
> فتلك امريكية مرخصة السبريد 2 بيب 
> حسب علمي هناك حسابات اسلامية  
> فما رأيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

   
اشكرك اخي سام 22 واشكر كل من راسلني على الخاص ليخبرني عن هذه الشركة   
سبب سؤالي انني رايت اعلانا لها في منتدى عزيز علي 
وقلت اتاكد في الاول ثم اخبر الرجل 
حتى لايعين على الشر 
هذا كل الموضوع    :Regular Smile:

----------


## مضارب جديد

مرحبا علاوي هذه الشركه شركه مرخصه ونظاميه واختلف مع اخي الفاضل سام حول عدم مصداقيتها وهي مسجله ومرخصه لكن اكيد ان غيرها اقوى وأوثق منها اعرف بعض الاخوه تعاملوا معهم ولم يواجهوا اي مشاكل مطلقا بأمكانك مطالعة ما كتبه عنها الموقع الشهير fxstreet على الرابط التالي  http://www.fxstreet.com/nou/brokers/...citat1=brokers

----------


## ماجد موسى

اخ علاوي هذه شركة يهودية وابعد عن الشر يا عمي وغنيلوا

----------

